# Welche Ausgangsbuchse?? Problem mit Samsung LED



## Kasjopaja (4. August 2010)

Moin leute, ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Folgendes, mein Dad hat sich den Samsung UE46B7090 Gekauft. (UserManual im Anhang)Das ist ein LED Fernseher. 

Dieser ist wiederum an einen T-Online Reciever angeschlossen (T-Home).
Nun hat sich mein Dad für 300 euro Lautsprecher gekauft, die eigentlich für nen PC sind. Da aber der Berater gemeint hatte die sollten auch am TV gehen, hat er sie eben mitgenommen.

So und da ich nun alles Verkabeln darf, bekomme ich Probleme. Der LED ist via HDMI am Reciver angebunden. Nun versuche ich verzweifelt an diesem Scheiss Fernseher einen Audioausgang zu finden. Im Handbuch könnt Ihr sehen welche Anschlüsse der bietet. Ein Simpler Kopfhörer Anschluss ist fehl anzeige. 

Ich habe die Speaker dann am Reciever angeschlossen mittels Chinch Klinke Adapter. Geht eigentlich, wenn die dinger nicht dauernd brummen würden, solange der Reciever aus ist. Sobald dieser an ist, funktioniert der Ton tadellos. Aber das Brummen nervt ungemein- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen anderen Anschluss vom Fernseher nutzen zu können, ohne auf HDMI verzichten zu müssen?

Bitte im Hilfe. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke. 

User Manual:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2464939/BN68-01985N-00L02-0410.pdf


----------



## Kasjopaja (4. August 2010)

Hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Einige (Samsung) TVs haben in der Tat keinen analogen Soundausgang - da kann man dann nix machen. Der Deine v aters hat auch keinen, nur einen optischen Ausgang. Vlt. geht das Brummen ja weg, wenn man den Stromstecker des Receivers umgekehrt einsteckt, oder den der Boxen.

Was für Boxen sind es denn?


----------



## Kasjopaja (5. August 2010)

Ist dieser hier:
Kaufen Creative GigaWorks T3 | Lautsprecher | Creative Labs Online Store (Deutschland)

N Simpler eben. 
Problem, wir hatten schon mal Sound aus einer anderen Konstellation bekommen, welcher aber Extrem leise wahr.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Und wie? Der LCD hat nunmal keinerlei Ausgänge für Sound außer den optischen ^^ 


Man könnte sich evlt. ein Boxenset mit digitalem Eingang kaufen als Lösung.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. August 2010)

Ein Kopfhörerausgang ist vorhanden, wobei natürlich suboptimal!

PC - LS sind aber auch nunmal für nen PC und bei 5.1/AC3 bleiben die ja stumm, da der TV ja keinen Decoder hat.
Steht in Deiner Bedienungsanleitung unter "Audioformat".

Bring die PC - Lautsprecher zurück und kauf Dir eine Heimkinoanlage 5.1, z.B.: 
http://www.teufel.de/Komplett-Systeme/Concept-E300-Digital.cfm?show=order

oder
http://www.teufel.de/Komplett-Systeme/Motiv-5-Digital.cfm

und schenk dem Verkäufer die 'Gelben Seiten' !


----------

